# Virginia Sunday Hunting Petition....



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone... 

I wanted to let you all know that as of now, I went into that petition online site with my Admin password and closed out the petition. It served a purpose, got my voice heard, but that's about it.

I used the Admin tools and had the site tally up all the signatures and deliver it to the General Assembly. Lord only knows what they will do with it. Probably just laugh...  

Hey, I tried...


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Would be nice if they (VDGIF & Richmond) started listening to us for a change. Of course when *they* get that new board in there who knows what will happen. :wink2:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Would be nice if they (VDGIF & Richmond) started listening to us for a change. Of course when *they* get that new board in there who knows what will happen. :wink2:


Wow a positive statement for once


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Wow a positive statement for once


Oh boy! I'll let this one go because sometimes you just have to accept the fact that you'll never get through to some.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys... Check out this email I got today:

----------------------------------------cut 'n paste----------------------------------------------

Mr. Ammon:

Sen. Wagner has put in a bill this session to allow Sunday hunting. He owns a shipyard and a lot of the employees hunt and often have to work overtime on Saturdays, hence Sunday being the only day they could hunt. I've never been able to understand how it's okay to fish and not hunt.

These bills are always shot down (I can't tell you how many times this has been introduced in my 15 years at the legislature). When the bill is heard, it would help to have supporters there. There is a Sportsmen's Caucus now (organized by Sen. Deeds a few years ago, so there are legislators who hunt--Del Abbitt, an avid hunter, has put a Sunday hunting bill in a few times himself).

Sen. Wagner will do his best this year. If you want to testify, I'll call you as far in advance as I can of the bill being heard.

Best,

Debbie Scott

Debra Scott, Legislative Aide
Senator Frank Wagner's Office
PO Box 68008
Virginia Beach VA 23471
Phone: 757-671-2250
Fax: 757-244-7866 

-------------------------------------------end of cut 'n paste-----------------------------


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

BA,
Represent! If they need more people to testify, post it and we'll get a group together to go up there. Hopefully this actually goes somewhere and is not a bunch of political hot air.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Why was hunting banned on Sunday in the first place? Wasn't it in respect for the Sabbath? What about Alcohol? Was working, like in a shipyard, also banned at one time and now legal? If one lifestyle changes, like seems all laws do to, and affects another, shouldn't all laws that interconnect be adjusted or changed as well.

Are these laws still on your books?

SEC. 15. “If a white person, arrived at the age of discretion, profanely curse or swear, or get drunk, he shall be fined by a justice one dollar for each offence. 

SEC. 16. “If a free person, on a Sabbath day be found labouring at any trade or calling, or employ his apprentices, servants, or slaves, in labour or other business, except in household or other work of necessity or charity, he shall forfeit two dollars for each offence; every day any servant, apprentice, or slave is so employed, constituting a distinct offence.

SEC 17. “If a free person wilfully interrupt or disturb any assembly met for the worship of God, he shall be confined in jail, not more than six months, and fined not exceeding one hundred dollars, and a justice may put him under restraint during religious worship; and bind him for not more than one year to be of good behaviour.

Thus, under my own impressions of great enlightenment, I would proclaim that there would be many instances where they are violating Sec. 16... can you go to a movie on Sunday in Va? Can you go boating on Sunday in Va? Can you go to a gun range on Sunday in Va?

My suggestion is to get people from the districts of EACH committee member to come and testify. Get many more to provide written testimony. Keep it simple and concise with one good argument for allowing Sunday Hunting.

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hunting is the only activity one can't do on a Sunday in VA. You can however hunt game birds on a licensed preserve on Sunday. Somehow that's not hunting or they're not really dead when you shoot them. Seems no one brings up that point in the argument for hunting on Sunday. How can limited be all right, but not full hunting? Wonder if who game preserves cater to is part of the reason?

And not to beat a dead horse but there is another group of hunters that claim to speak for all hunters that opposes Sunday hunting. We have them to partly thanks as well. 

I'm still wondering why VDGIF spent the $$$ on a survey if they're not going to use the results? 62% said yes in the survey. Guess they're still trying to figure out how to sell a Sunday only hunting license. If they could come up with that it would pass overnight. If VA can make an extra buck from it - it's legal.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll see if I can do this right: This should be the link to the final report for '07.

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/summary-virginia-hunters-opinions-sunday-hunting.pdf

If you can't click on it, cut and paste to your address bar.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

*Well actually,*

you can hunt in Virginia on Sunday; and I quote from the VDGIF Website:

"*Raccoon hunters may hunt until 2:00 a.m. Sunday mornings*." 

Odd that Hokieman, didn't mention that in his post in this thread, ain't it ??? :zip:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

3sheets said:


> you can hunt in Virginia on Sunday; and I quote from the VDGIF Website:
> 
> "*Raccoon hunters may hunt until 2:00 a.m. Sunday mornings*."
> 
> ...


I think you mean CUT AND PASTE it into his post. :doh:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats strecthing it a bit far. Dgif allows that time because of competition nite hunts.
watch this you may like it.

http://www.roanoke.com/photography/*******/coonhunt.html


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here's a cut-n-paste.................
Google came back with over 300 hits on Mr. Cut-n-Paste. Figured a few was enough to give everyone an idea of his agenda. As if we didn't already know.


http://forums.cabelas.com/search.php?searchid=434131

http://www.gamebirdhunts.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1579

http://www.newrivervalleynews.com/content/view/12158/59/

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?threadid=171248

http://www.chronicleforums.com/Forum/search.php?searchid=1827706

http://www.huntfairchase.com/msgboard/read.php?1,8937,8955

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?threadid=173022

http://vadeer.proboards42.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=hokieman

http://www.vaturkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=24008&sid=695bef80bad4834e0466b349e19977e9


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Sunday hunting is and always will be a bone of contention for the legislators...there IS one way to challenge the law and get it passed quickly. It would take a sportsmens group willing to back the individual, and a lawyer willing to take on the challenge. The Sunday Blue Laws are easily challenged and changed (just look at all the other activities you can do on Sunday...it would take a person or group the "challenge" the law by publicly and openly hunting on Sunday, and the the battle would begin...in no time, the challenge would hit the courts, and the argument is moot...if you can't hunt on Sundays, then you can't shop, etc...it wouldn't make it out of district court is my bet...anybody got the stones to make the challenge?


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Here's a cut-n-paste.................
> Google came back with over 300 hits on Mr. Cut-n-Paste. Figured a few was enough to give everyone an idea of his agenda. As if we didn't already know.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and I may post on another 20 more to get the word out to all Hunting dog owners in Virginia to join up and take a stand. sorry if that bothers you. but grow up.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> Yes and I may post on another 20 more to get the word out to all Hunting dog owners in Virginia to join up and take a stand. sorry if that bothers you. but grow up.


Doesn't bother me. Just people may want to know the real intent of a person from time to time. Can you spell a-g-e-n-d-a? Guess it's time to start mine going.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Davik said:


> Sunday hunting is and always will be a bone of contention for the legislators...there IS one way to challenge the law and get it passed quickly. It would take a sportsmens group willing to back the individual, and a lawyer willing to take on the challenge. The Sunday Blue Laws are easily challenged and changed (just look at all the other activities you can do on Sunday...it would take a person or group the "challenge" the law by publicly and openly hunting on Sunday, and the the battle would begin...in no time, the challenge would hit the courts, and the argument is moot...if you can't hunt on Sundays, then you can't shop, etc...it wouldn't make it out of district court is my bet...anybody got the stones to make the challenge?


Someone tried that a few years back and I don't remember the complete outcome but I think it didn't go well. Of course when you have groups like the dog chasers against it ( they need Sunday to find lost dogs - and people want a day of peace from their dog chasing madness) it's hard to get past it. Regardless of how much of a majority vote it gets in the states official survey the good 'ol boy network makes all that go in the can. As soon as the state starts listening to the majority it might change but until that happens it's going to stay right where it is.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Thats strecthing it a bit far. Dgif allows that time because of competition nite hunts.
> watch this you may like it.
> 
> http://www.roanoke.com/photography/*******/coonhunt.html


So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"?? If that is indeed the case, I sure like to see a link; of course I'd also like to see a link as to the **** competition hunts being the reason that law was inacted!! imp2:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Davik said:


> Sunday hunting is and always will be a bone of contention for the legislators...there IS one way to challenge the law and get it passed quickly. It would take a sportsmens group willing to back the individual, and a lawyer willing to take on the challenge. The Sunday Blue Laws are easily challenged and changed (just look at all the other activities you can do on Sunday...it would take a person or group the "challenge" the law by publicly and openly hunting on Sunday, and the the battle would begin...in no time, the challenge would hit the courts, and the argument is moot...if you can't hunt on Sundays, then you can't shop, etc...it wouldn't make it out of district court is my bet...anybody got the stones to make the challenge?


I heard about a guy who does this all the time, not sure where he is at though. I guess he calls the game warden and tells him when and where he will be in the woods, the warden comes out and issues a ticket but it always gets thrown out in court. Again, this is just hear say, but I don't see why it couldn't get pushed further. I would be willing to take the stand if I knew I had the backing of a large number of hunters willing to go to bat both in court as witnesses, and financially for the lawyer. Those guys are pretty expensive and I don't know that I have that kind of money.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

3sheets said:


> So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"?? If that is indeed the case, I sure like to see a link; of course I'd also like to see a link as to the **** competition hunts being the reason that law was inacted!! imp2:
> 
> 
> 3sheets :bounce:


I didn't say that stop putting words in my mouth. I did say DGIF knows conn hunting clubs hold competition hunts. They sell them the permits for it. Hang on I'll try and find you the code.:tongue:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Someone tried that a few years back and I don't remember the complete outcome but I think it didn't go well. Of course when you have groups like the dog chasers against it ( they need Sunday to find lost dogs - and people want a day of peace from their dog chasing madness) it's hard to get past it. Regardless of how much of a majority vote it gets in the states official survey the good 'ol boy network makes all that go in the can. As soon as the state starts listening to the majority it might change but until that happens it's going to stay right where it is.


BigBird nailed it! :teeth:

I do recall a story of a prominent, well known, attorney a number of years ago, who got interested in bowhunting. Word has it, he was way out on the other side of the Blue Ridge, and had an accident with his treestand _(no, he didn't get killed or anything)_. But he was injured and used his cell phone to call for help.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*I WILL GIVE YOU 3 GUESSES AS TO WHAT DAY OF THE WEEK IT WAS!!!!* :mmph:

Oh, and mysteriously, nothing became of it. Nothing in the papers, nothing on TV, no citations from DGIF wardens, somehow it was quietly swept under the rug. But yet, if a common citizen tried bowhunting on a Sunday, he'd get tied up, flogged, and tossed in jail never to see daylight again! :rant:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm telling you...if your group of sportsmen want Sunday hunting, all you have to do is challenge the Blue law that outlaws it...how do you think merchants got by the law? they challenged it openly and vigorously...you need a group of hunters, and a lawyer willing to work pro-Bono on the case...it will not withstand the first hearing...if they uphold the no hunting law, they will have to put a stop to EVERYTHING that happens on Sunday...that will not happen.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Someone tried that a few years back and I don't remember the complete outcome but I think it didn't go well. Of course when you have groups like the dog chasers against it ( they need Sunday to find lost dogs - and people want a day of peace from their dog chasing madness) it's hard to get past it. Regardless of how much of a majority vote it gets in the states official survey the good 'ol boy network makes all that go in the can. As soon as the state starts listening to the majority it might change but until that happens it's going to stay right where it is.


You know as good as I do that Hound Hunters isn't the reason Virginia hasn't passed Sunday Hunting.

1. People who go to church vote agianst it
2. Landowners don't won't to be bothered 7 days a week by hunters.
3. Legislature want pass it 

Support is growing statewide for Sunday hunting proposal
January 11, 2007 12:50 am
IN A SIGNIFICANT reversal of sentiment from a decade ago, 62 percent of state hunters responding to a survey expressed support for Sunday hunting. 

The Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries sent a statistically valid, 14-question survey to 5,000 licensed, randomly selected hunters statewide in November. Fifty-nine percent responded. 

VDGIF board member Jimmy Hazel, chairman of the Wildlife and Boating Committee, stated: "This survey was a necessary first step in determining the importance of this issue to Virginia hunters. Getting a response rate of almost 60 percent is impressive on any survey. In this case, it suggests that hunters have strong feelings about this issue and want to be heard."

In 1996, slightly more hunters opposed Sunday hunting (48 percent) than supported it (45 percent). Of 62 percent supporting Sunday hunting in the latest survey, 53 percent were strongly supportive. Of 34 percent who opposed it, 28.5 percent were strongly opposed. 

Virtually every region of the commonwealth had a majority of hunters expressing support, with Northern Virginia leading at 66 percent. The south-central Piedmont area was the lowest at 58 percent.

Over the last decade, I have heard from many hunters for and against Sunday hunting. I don't take a strong position on this, but consistent themes merit addressing as both sides work this issue.

First, Sunday hunting supporters effectively stress that past Virginia legislators seemed interested in preserving only two "blue" laws banning certain things on Sunday: hunting and bottled liquor sales from the state-run monopoly. Everyone else can now fish, play golf, shop, have soccer tournaments, attend concerts, see the Redskins, even go to big NASCAR races, etc. But hunting--well, that's just wrong. 

They have a point.

Some opponents have, apparently, capitalized on confusion about the ability of land owners to restrict hunting on their property should Sunday hunting be permitted. One Stafford County reader, Joseph Hirtz, wrote to implore me to address this myth following the announcement of the survey results. 

Land owners always can prohibit Sunday hunting on their property even if the state authorizes it. They could limit hunting to Wednesdays and Saturdays; after all, it is their land. Even federal properties could choose to opt out of Sunday hunting. Some currently opt out of current seasons adopted by the state. 

A few landowners in the eastern half of the state where hunting with dogs is allowed aren't crazy about hounds being dropped on adjacent properties during a Sunday hunt. A majority of hunters (59 percent) apparently agree with them, opposing hunting with dogs on Sunday. 

Some scuttlebutt alludes to Sunday hunting adding to the expense of law enforcement, yet Sunday fishing still takes place. Others note that eastern Virginia's deer season is already very long. If Sunday hunting occurs, perhaps season lengths could be adjusted to compensate.

Some believe the VDGIF determines this issue. It doesn't. It is set in state law enacted by the General Assembly. 

One bill already has been filed in this year's short session that would permit Sunday hunting in the afternoon. Del. D.W. Marshall has offered House Bill 1639, which would allow hunting on Sundays from noon until one-half hour after sunset. Gov. Tim Kaine indicated in an interview during his candidacy that he supports Sunday hunting. 

VDGIF director Carlton Courter, was quoted in a VDGIF release announcing the survey results as saying: "As Sunday hunting is considered by the General Assembly in this session and in the future, we will certainly gather additional input from other constituents, including land owners, other outdoor enthusiasts and state residents in general."

The rhetoric appears poised to position the argument for another year (or two) extension. Any inference to tossing the issue to some sort of statewide survey or referendum, though, is troubling. 

Virginia and North Carolina are among a dwindling number of states prohibiting Sunday hunting. North Carolina's Wildlife Resources Commission recently backed down from earlier support of Sunday hunting following a study that showed nearly two-thirds of the general population opposed it. 

That result probably shouldn't have been too startling. Urbanites who believe "Bambi" is a legitimate documentary will have a disproportionate voice if this is how policy is made. A "majority rules" perspective on wildlife management and hunting issues could be expected to go against the hunter. 

Tune in to major metropolitan-area television news reporters as they gush wide-eyed about an uptown criminal wielding a "semiautomatic hunting rifle." They tar the hunter with the same crappy brush as the villain with such innuendo. The uninformed and the inexperienced buy it hook, line and sinker. 

Anti-hunters will always oppose hunting. A big challenge would be getting most nonhunters to sufficiently understand the survey question to make an informed decision. Absent adequate knowledge of an issue, research shows people almost always vote for the status quo. 

Consult bona fide stakeholders for sure; they're the only ones with a dog in this hunt. But avoid any policy dilemma that could be confused when people who have absolutely no connection or even understanding of the land, wildlife and habitat, no concept of putting a meal before their family that wasn't procured in an asphalt jungle supermarket, drive wildlife management decisions. 

The Fat Lady is far from singing on this one. 

Here's a thought. Maybe the General Assembly should get out of managing Sunday hunting and transfer the authority to the VDGIF board. After all, they are the appointed officials who should be best able to make a policy decision related to the natural resources at issue and the needs of the constituents they serve and who fund their agency. 

To see the full results of the survey, see dgif.virginia.gov. 

KEN PERROTTE can be reached at The Free Lance-Star, 616 Amelia Street, Fredericksburg, Va. 22401; by fax at 373-8455; or e-mail at 
Email: [email protected].


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Hokieman said:


> You know as good as I do that Hound Hunters isn't the reason Virginia hasn't passed Sunday Hunting.
> 
> 1. People who go to church vote agianst it
> 2. Landowners don't won't to be bothered 7 days a week by hunters.
> ...


Lets cut through the crap. The short and to the point version is....... 62% voted yes.....VHDA says no. Bill gets canned every time.


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> I didn't say that stop putting words in my mouth. I did say DGIF knows conn hunting clubs hold competition hunts. They sell them the permits for it. Hang on I'll try and find you the code.:tongue:



Hey Hokieman, you didn't forget about little old me, did you?? 

By the way, here is what you said: "*Dgif allows that time because of competition nite hunts.*" in your first response concerning 2am Sunday Hunting; now you are saying that you didn't say that, but rather said: "*I did say DGIF knows conn hunting clubs hold competition hunts.*". 

Are you really exactly sure what you're trying to say ??? :smile_red_bike:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Lets cut through the crap. The short and to the point version is....... 62% voted yes.....VHDA says no. Bill gets canned every time.


Uh, not exactly, BigBird.... There also _*was*_ a high profile TV evangelist from Lynchburg (No, not Pat Robertson...) who would donate $$$$$$ from his ministry to buy the votes/sway the votes in the General Assembly. ...and Sunday hunting bills would get killed, over and over and over.  :mmph:

Opponents to Sunday hunting
PETA (rather obvious)
CBN (Pat Robertson's organization/ministry)
VA Farm Bureau
Bill & Buffy Horselover, with their sprawling 835 acre farm and unlimited $$$$
Tofu eatin' hippies, bonding with nature
...and yes, even fellow hunters! :mmph:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't understand the survey results... three questions and like 9 tally's.

A show of force is always necessary to get your point across.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> I don't understand the survey results... three questions and like 9 tally's.


Welcome to Virginia.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

ButchA said:


> ...and yes, even fellow hunters! :mmph:


They're not hunters, they're chasers and shooters.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> They're not hunters, they're chasers and shooters.


...who need to retrieve their dogs from posted property on a Sunday. :mmph:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

3sheets said:


> Hey Hokieman, you didn't forget about little old me, did you??
> 
> By the way, here is what you said: "*Dgif allows that time because of competition nite hunts.*" in your first response concerning 2am Sunday Hunting; now you are saying that you didn't say that, but rather said: "*I did say DGIF knows conn hunting clubs hold competition hunts.*".
> 
> ...


Yeah your mis quoting me and twisting what I say. You said and I quote Originally Posted by 3sheets 
So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"??

let me get you the rules and regulations and will go from their sport.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ButchA said:


> ...who need to retrieve their dogs from posted property on a Sunday. :mmph:


There are folks round here that'd tell you that if'n you couldn't go hunting on sunday, then you might as well go to the wake fer your dogs if'n they were on private property.

Hawaii still has rustling laws and if it hadn't been for a last minute change in wording, if you were caught tresspassing with a firearm, you would've been guilty of Felony... and then you'd a been forever an archer.... .

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> Yeah your mis quoting me and twisting what I say. You said and I quote Originally Posted by 3sheets
> So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"??
> 
> let me get you the rules and regulations and will go from their sport.


You are exactly 100% right, I did say ""*So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"?? *"" 

But, if you pay real close attention to those two ?? marks at the end of what I wrote, that means that what precedes them is a question; in this case a question asking you for clarification. Quite honestly, sometimes you're not exactly the clearest person in the world with the "written word". :wink:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

3sheets said:


> You are exactly 100% right, I did say ""*So, are you saying that I can NOT **** hunt until 2am Sunday, unless I'm in a "competition hunt"?? *""
> 
> But, if you pay real close attention to those two ?? marks at the end of what I wrote, that means that what precedes them is a question; in this case a question asking you for clarification. Quite honestly, sometimes you're not exactly the clearest person in the world with the "written word". :wink:
> 
> ...


I will be because I have emailed the DGIF for the answer as it was beyond me.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, you can hunt **** until 2 am on Sundays. Its in the regulations manual. 

:set1_thinking: I wonder if you can predator hunt until 2? After all, you can hunt them at night too, or do you have to switch from coyotes to **** hunting at midnight?

Maybe your only special and therefore allowed to hunt until past 12 if you use bow-wows to find your game. :mg:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

deepzak said:


> Yes, you can hunt **** until 2 am on Sundays. Its in the regulations manual.
> 
> :set1_thinking: I wonder if you can predator hunt until 2? After all, you can hunt them at night too, or do you have to switch from coyotes to **** hunting at midnight?


Funny you should mention that; I'v been toying with the idea about training a cat or a lamb for some nighttime "**** hunting" !!! 


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

:secret: I have "trained" a wounded rabbit and rodent around midnight 1 am before. For some reason, fox like to come "watch". Then I train my scope and trigger finger. :embara:


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Deepzak*

Now that was funny! LOL.....:clap:Maybe we can just say were are training on Sunday????


----------



## crazyfarmer (Jan 8, 2008)

now we all know the bill wasnt passed because Farm Bureau is against it. We had a vote on this last year in our county and 9 out of 10 voted against it. Its just not enough reason to pass hunting on sunday. Yes I would love to hunt on Sunday myself. But they just isnt enough reason to change the law either way. Its not because of hunting hounds either. The talk at our meeting was simply just a fact of its never been allowed, no one is hurt by it, so why change it now. Maybe the new generation will be able to pass it, but the elders wont budge on it. Im only 27 and the youngest on the board here in my richmond county. The rest are 45-70 average:tongue:

maybe in 10 years it will get passed, espically if the hounds are banned since Va will have to find another way of controlling the deer herds since most deer are killed by dog hunters.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

jfish said:


> Now that was funny! LOL.....:clap:Maybe we can just say were are training on Sunday????


Why not, there are certain groups of hunters who hunt out of season all the time and say they are just "training". Whats good for the goose is good for the gander. :wink:



crazyfarmer said:


> now we all know the bill wasnt passed because Farm Bureau is against it. We had a vote on this last year in our county and 9 out of 10 voted against it. Its just not enough reason to pass hunting on sunday. Yes I would love to hunt on Sunday myself. But they just isnt enough reason to change the law either way. Its not because of hunting hounds either. The talk at our meeting was simply just a fact of its never been allowed, no one is hurt by it, so why change it now. Maybe the new generation will be able to pass it, but the elders wont budge on it. Im only 27 and the youngest on the board here in my richmond county. The rest are 45-70 average:tongue:
> 
> maybe in 10 years it will get passed, espically if the hounds are banned since Va will have to find another way of controlling the deer herds since most deer are killed by dog hunters.



It may be that the Farm Bureau is against it, but what it boils down to is that hunting on Sunday violates the rules of keeping the sabbath holy. Apparently though, fishing, drinking, working at 7-11, and football games do not. If peoples children are not allowed to pray in school, or even read religious books, if when you are about to give sworn testimony in court and are not required to say "so help me God", or even say "one nation under God" in our nations Pledge of Alligience, why on earth should an agency be allowed to inject there religious prefernce into a law? Tradition only goes so far, with out change, we would still be driving horse and buggy with no cell phones and chasing deer with homemade self-bows and sticks with rocks on the end.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*And on it goes*

ukey:"You know as good as I do that DEER CHASERSHound Hunters isn't the reason Virginia hasn't passed Sunday Hunting." Yeah, right!

I will never support Sunday hunting as long as deer chasing is legal and considered hunting in this state.


----------



## Hokieman (Dec 21, 2007)

deepzak said:


> Why not, there are certain groups of hunters who hunt out of season all the time and say they are just "training". Whats good for the goose is good for the gander. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Nascar or Sprint Car.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Hokieman said:


> You forgot Nascar or Sprint Car.


Thanks!, I'll make sure I remember them when I start my protests if the law isn't changed! :wink:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

*It's that time of year again...........*

Once more it's proposed. The yellow text is to be stricken from the law. Strikeout of letters doesn't show on here.



> SENATE BILL NO. 524
> Offered January 9, 2008
> Prefiled January 9, 2008
> A BILL to amend and reenact § 29.1-521 of the Code of Virginia, relating to hunting on Sundays.
> ...


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thou shall not kill on the holiest day of the week, Sunday, unless it is for extreme survival and self preservation. Then, shoot, shoot away...


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Once more it's proposed. The yellow text is to be stricken from the law. Strikeout of letters doesn't show on here.


*YEAH!!!!!!!!!* :shade: :clap:

I am going to call Sen. Wagner's office and see if there is anything I can do to lend support. :thumb:


----------

